# Colin Scott, 23 Dies and His Body dissolves in Yellowstone Thermal Spring



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nov 17, 2016...Darwin award nominee, Colin Scott, 23 died in Yellowstone National Park and his body dissolved in the thermal acidic springs that he wanted to "hot pot" in. Evidently the term "hot pot" means soak or some such millenial made up word.

Scott was on a College Graduation Trip with his sister when they decided to find a pool to soak in and the idiot died.

A couple of points;

A) This idiot graduated from College? I guess that shows us what kind of education colleges offer! :vs_laugh:
2) What loser goes on a college graduation with his sister? THEN goes off to bath in an acidic thermal spring to take selfies with sis? :vs_worry:

Summary; I'm glad Colin Scott died but I'm sorry his sister lived. :vs_wave:

Yellowstone Park accident victim dissolved in boiling acidic pool - BBC News
Man who died in Yellowstone National Park hot spring was on "hot pot" quest, report says - CBS News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is called cannibal soup. Mm. Mmmm good.

You can not fix stupid.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One less dumb ass in the world, so many more to go.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The sad thing is , the parents are paying for there kids to go to college to become stupid .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> The sad thing is , the parents are paying for there kids to go to college to become stupid .


Maybe. With Federally Backed outstanding Student Loan Debt reaching almost $1.2 TRILLION, I would argue that We The People are most likely paying for college for most of these idiots.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maybe. With Federally Backed outstanding Student Loan Debt reaching almost $1.2 TRILLION, I would argue that We The People are most likely paying for college for most of these idiots.


I suspect you are correct and as such, "We The People" are getting screwed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Same thing happened in Kamchat'ka, 2 foreigners refused to listen to locals' warnings and insisted on trying to swim in an acidic pool... the clean-up afterwards was really gross


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Same thing happened in Kamchat'ka, 2 foreigners refused to listen to locals' warnings and insisted on trying to swim in an acidic pool... the clean-up afterwards was really gross


Nice to know that America is not the only country that has thoroughly stupid people. :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> Same thing happened in Kamchat'ka, 2 foreigners refused to listen to locals' warnings and insisted on trying to swim in an acidic pool... the clean-up afterwards was really gross


There are lots of people that I would like to see swim in an acidic pool. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If Darwin was right, how come there are still so many stupid people in the world?


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> the term "hot pot" means soak or some such millenial made up word


When I lived there over 35 years ago, that is what we called it, so it is NOT made up by Millennials. We also knew which pools were safe to soak in!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KA5IVR said:


> When I lived there over 35 years ago, that is what we called it, so it is NOT made up by Millennials. We also knew which pools were safe to soak in!


10-4 I stand corrected.

Still, one more dead and disintegrated millennial is OK by me! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Guess he should change his name to STEW haha


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Nov 17, 2016...Darwin award nominee, Colin Scott, 23 died in Yellowstone National Park and his body dissolved in the thermal acidic springs that he wanted to "hot pot" in. Evidently the term "hot pot" means soak or some such millenial made up word.
> 
> Scott was on a College Graduation Trip with his sister when they decided to find a pool to soak in and the idiot died.
> 
> ...













Camel923 said:


> That is called cannibal soup. Mm. Mmmm good.
> 
> You can not fix stupid.


What did the cannibal say to the other cannibal after they ate the clown?

"Did that taste funny to you?"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If Darwin was right, how come there are still so many stupid people in the world?


Two reasons: government and lawyers. I can not think o f another reason off hand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Two reasons: government and lawyers. I can not think o f another reason off hand.


How about politicians? Their actions alone allow the weak to thrive.


----------

